# Borrego Springs Century & Borrego Springs Half Marathon 12-17 and 12-18 2011



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Come join us for the annual Borrego Springs Century coming up Sunday December 18th, 2011 in the small desert town of Borrego Springs. Rides from 32 miles to a full century. Based out of Christmas Circle. These rides feature awesome desert scenery, no stop lights and well stocked rest stops. Pre registered entrants also receive a colorful tech shirt.
We are also hosting the second annual Borrego Springs Half Marathon, Half Marathon Relay and Quarter Marathon the day before (Saturday December 17th, 2011) at the Borrego Springs High School.
This is a great way to get some late season exercise under your belt before the Holiday season commences!
For complete details, maps, photos, downloadable gps files please visit our web page at julianactive.com


----------

